#ubuntu-fridge 2007-01-09
<nixternal> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/709
<nixternal> article in queue awaiting approval
<robitaille> nixternal:  I'm looking at your article in the queue
<robitaille> I changed a few minor things.  But I'm not sure about the title.
<ubotu> New on thefridge: Linux.conf.au 2007 <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/709>
<ubotu> New on thefridge: Behind Ubuntu: Ben Collins <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/708>
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-01-11
<Seveas> sladen, poke
<sladen> Seveas: yup
<Seveas> sladen, your Ubuntu membership expires in a week
<Seveas> I assume you don't want that to happen :)
<sladen> Seveas: magic, what happens to my core-dev at that point?
<Seveas> it shouldn't expire
<sladen> funky.  So I need to book an appointment at the CC?
<Seveas> no, thre is a smalldiscussion now about how to handle this
<Seveas> just needed to know for 101% sure that you wanted to stay ubuntu member
<sladen> I think it would be a sensible thing to do
<Seveas> actually, by being in core-dev you're a member as well
<sladen> they're going to start expiring aswell soon
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-01-12
<nixternal> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/712
<nixternal> herd 2 release writeup in the queue, please hack and post. thanks!
<ubotu> New on thefridge: Feisty Fawn Herd 2 Image Released <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/712>
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-01-13
<egonw> moin...
<egonw> I noticed that the link to the 'complete release announcemennt' is broken
<egonw> anyone here that can fix that?
<egonw> (on http://fridge.ubuntu.com/)
<egonw> to be precise: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/712
<egonw> nixternal: around?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> somebody deleted the attachment
<nixternal> fixed
<egonw> nixternal: ok, thanx
<egonw> on the kubuntu page: "please do not try this at home!"
<egonw> where should one try it then? ;0
<nixternal> on your bosses computer :)
<egonw> yeah, more work he can deligate to me ;) smart move ...
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-01-14
<ubotu> New on thefridge: Screencast Team <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/713>
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-01-08
<Rinchen> boredandblogging, when does the next UWN come out?
<Rinchen> beuno, ^^
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: sunday nights
<boredandblogging> we like to have all the material by sunday morning though
<Rinchen> good
<Rinchen> I have something for you tomorrow.
<Rinchen> will post to the fridge list
<boredandblogging> excellent
<Rinchen> unannounced ... waiting on the question of actually getting the prize in my hand before starting.  https://help.launchpad.net/logo
<Rinchen> I'll post it in all of the normal places tomorrow (when I should have my answer)
<boredandblogging> i like the current logo, kinda cute
<Rinchen> I like the LP Dev iconS
<Rinchen> https://edge.launchpad.net/~launchpad
<boredandblogging> hah, yeah
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-01-09
<Rinchen> Did the fridge email list get the Launchpad Logo email?  I didn't see it
<beuno> Rinchen, didn't seem to, no
<beuno> oh
<beuno> actually
<beuno> yes it did
<Rinchen> oh good
<beuno> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/private/fridge-devel/2008-January/004790.html
<Rinchen> scared me
<Rinchen> it was sent a while ago
<Rinchen> whew
<beuno> :D
<beuno> what's wrong with the current logo?
<beuno> I really like it
<Rinchen> we've gotten "complaints" that it looks like the marvin the martian cartoon
<Rinchen> which is copyrighted
<Rinchen> in fact, he appears in the lp-dev logo :-)
<beuno> really???  :/
 * beuno goes google "marvin the martian"
<beuno> ah
<Rinchen> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/7302205/launchpad-mugshot-dev.png
<Rinchen> I think that was done as a joke (and it's really funny to me actually)
<Rinchen> But we decided to hold a community contest
<beuno> it'll be interesting to see what comes up
<Rinchen> yeah. A bit nervous that we'll get no or a few bad submissions
<beuno> maybe Mark should do a quick post to get some hype going
<Rinchen> I was hoping UWN and the Fridge would help with that ;-)
<Rinchen> it went to the planet with the blog post
<beuno> I'm sure boredandblogging will take care of UWN
<beuno> and the fridge, well, you've got the account
<Rinchen> conflict of interest for me :-)
<Rinchen> I need to have you guys agree and do it
<beuno> right, well, I'll see what I can do then  ;)
<Rinchen> otherwise it looks like Canonical is heavy-handing it...
<beuno> gotta run now, but I'll be back later
<Rinchen> Hopefully you'll agree. :-)
<beuno> :D
<Rinchen> But if anything I pass on is not newsworthy then I'm with that.
<Rinchen> I'm OK with that
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-01-10
<bluekuja> Burgundavia, corey around?
<Burgundavia> bluekuja: yep
<bluekuja> Burgundavia, nvm, you forgot to cc the ubuntu-desktop list
<bluekuja> in the transmission post :)
<Burgundavia> yep, saw that
<bluekuja> I forwarded your message
<Burgundavia> is too early for me
<bluekuja> so no prob
<bluekuja> :)
<Burgundavia> thanks
<bluekuja> ;)
<Rinchen> any of you guys feel inclined/agreeable to post the Launchpad Logo Contest to the Fridge?
<Burgundavia> I will do it in an hour or so
<Rinchen> Burgundavia, thanks.  Just want to ensure you all agree that it's valid news :-)
<Burgundavia> it is
<Burgundavia> for better (or worse), Ubuntu is tied to LP at the hip
